# Seeking players for a Chicago area game



## William Ronald (Sep 25, 2005)

I am currently part of a group that has lost two of its players.  Currently, we have a total of three players (including myself) and our DM, Mark Clover.  We are seeking to add a few people to a Dungeons and Dragons 3.5 campaign.  Currently, we play every other Sunday or so at Games Plus in Mount Prospect.  So, if you are interested let me know -- we can perhaps meet and see if there might be a good match between you and the rest of the group.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 28, 2005)

What time on Sunday? I'm playing in a Midnight game on Saturday every other week at the old Games Plus.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 28, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> What time on Sunday? I'm playing in a Midnight game on Saturday every other week at the old Games Plus.




Hi, Joe.  My group meets at 1:30 p.m. Sundays and usually goes until about 5:30 p.m. or so.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 29, 2005)

Little too late for me. I'll check with some of my other amigos though. They're always on the lookout for another game.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 2, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> My group meets at 1:30 p.m. Sundays and usually goes until about 5:30 p.m. or so.




If it were any day other than Sunday, William...  My regular group meets every Sunday at 5:30 in Batavia.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 5, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> If it were any day other than Sunday, William...  My regular group meets every Sunday at 5:30 in Batavia.





No problem.  I am doing some recruiting, and e-mailed one person who contacted me.

So far, we have three solidly committed players (including myself) and our DM.  So, I hope to get some responses.

Hmm, Pbartender -- if only we had transporters.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 8, 2005)

We are still looking for some players, so feel free to e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 15, 2005)

I am still looking for a few players, so contact me if you are interested.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 26, 2005)

For anyone interested in my group, you might want to check out the Cooperative Dungeon 04 -- When Heroes Fall Story Hour link in my sig.  I will be completing the story hour soon.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 5, 2005)

Still looking for some players for my group.  We are taking a break the next two weekends, but we will be getting together later this month.


----------

